# Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-18-6 ....... (EchoStar 10 startup cont'd)



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Preparation:

409 CSNWS MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

411 PRIME MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

437 TUSOU MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

447 ALT3 MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

461 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

492 FNTSY MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

512 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

513 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

514 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

515 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

520 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

570 NBA MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

627 MLB MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

634 MLB MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

636 MLB MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

839 CNAL1 MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9930 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9931 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9932 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19017 AAA MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19061 FVOD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19070 HORO MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

ConUS Tp 23 shutdown:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TID 2573(Tp 23) being received here at 98 out of 125 signal level. Currently Baltimore there waiting on a transfer to active status.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6205 KSAT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6206 KENS MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7070 WISN MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7071 WDJT MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7072 WTMJ MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7073 WITI MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7074 WVTV MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7075 WCGV MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7076 WMVS MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7077 WVCY MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7135 KIVI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7136 KBCI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7137 KTVB MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7138 KTRV MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7140 KNIN MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7141 KAID MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7142 KKJB MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 41 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7150 WGTU MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7151 WWTV MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7152 WPBN MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7153 WFQX MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7156 WCMV MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 18 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7235 KEYT MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7236 KCOY MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7237 KSBY MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7238 KKFX MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7243 KPMR MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7244 KTAS MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7280 WKOW MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7281 WISC MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7282 WMTV MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7283 WMSN MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7284 WBUW MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7286 WHA MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7688 WGNO MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7689 WWL MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7690 WDSU MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7691 WVUE MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7692 WNOL MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7693 WUPL MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7694 WYES MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7695 WHNO MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7696 WLAE MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7697 WPXL MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 12 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7720 WXOW MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7721 WKBT MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7722 WEAU MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7723 WLAX MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7726 WHLA MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7790 WCJB MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7791 WGFL MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7793 WOGX MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7796 WUFT MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7838 WPDE MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7839 WBTW MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7841 WFXB MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7842 WWMB MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7843 WJPM MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7886 WCIV MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7887 WCSC MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7888 WCBD MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7889 WTAT MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7890 WMMP MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7891 WITV MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 2 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7919 WMBB MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7921 WJHG MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7922 WPGX MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7923 WBIF MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7924 WFSG MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7926 WTVY MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7927 WPCT MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8350 WCPO MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8351 WKRC MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8352 WLWT MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8353 WXIX MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8354 WSTR MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8356 WCET MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8360 WCVN MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8361 WPTO MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8470 KSAT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8471 KENS MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8472 WOAI MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8473 KABB MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8474 KRRT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8475 KBEJ MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8476 KLRN MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8478 KWEX MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8479 KVDA MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 22from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8550 WKRN MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8551 WTVF MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8552 WSMV MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8553 WZTV MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8730 WMAR MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8731 WJZ MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8732 WBAL MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8733 WBFF MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8734 WNUV MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8735 WUTB MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8736 WMPT MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9050 WJXX MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9051 WTEV MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9052 WTLV MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9053 WAWS MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9054 WJWB MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9056 WJCT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9057 WJXT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9103 WBNA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9103 WBNA, WBNA REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9187 KION MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9188 KSBW MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9189 KCBA MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9190 KCAH MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9194 KSMS MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO TP 23 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9330 WBAY MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9331 WFRV MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9332 WGBA MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9333 WLUK MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9334 WIWB MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9335 WACY MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9336 WPNE MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9849 XKBCI, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9851 XKTVB, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

CHANGE COUNT 122


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Balitmore move is successful. My 811 is was actually getting guide data this morning. Was reading 98 this morning on TP 23.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the Info John...

Easter is over i guess...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Like 4 and 25, tp 23 lit up this morning at 125 before being scaled back in several stages.

Tp 6 northeast spot turned off
Tp 16 ConUS increased in power.
Tp 25 VA spot cut back still further.

4-18, 0845, NoVa:
03: 124
04: 0
06: 0
12: 80
16: 123
23: 97
25: 87


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I get 100 on TP 23 for Madison.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Will locals in large markets like New York and Chicago be moving to 110? Some are still on 61.5 or 129 so I didn't know if that would remain the same or they'd be moving.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Any idea why:

WNAB-TV 58 (WB) WNAB	8554	6s9	110
WUXP-TV 30 (UPN) WUXP	8555	6s9	110
WNPT-TV 8 (PBS) WNPT	8556	6s9	110

.. why those didn't move to tp 23s10? (together with the rest in that market)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

23S10 also has Cincinnati on it. May be as full as it gets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is apparently a little room on 12s10 ... but from another uplink center.
I suspect that once 27s10 is available for use the channels will move there.

New TP #'s received in Northern Indiana (of 125):
TP4 - 53
TP12 - 96
TP18 - 84 (not a spotbeam)
TP20 - 80 (not a spotbeam)
TP23 - No Signal
TP25 - No Signal
TP26 - 88 (not a spotbeam)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I tried rescanning and delete/add of the Baltimore channels on my 921 yesterday. Still no guide. I will try again tonight along with a reboot just to see.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I was getting 100+ on the E*8 spot beam in Cinci, I'll have to check my levels later tonight.

see ya
Tony


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Cyclone said:


> I tried rescanning and delete/add of the Baltimore channels on my 921 yesterday. Still no guide. I will try again tonight along with a reboot just to see.


I'm not certain, but I remember someone saying that the method the 921 used to map local guide data doesn't work with out of DMA stations.
The issue of having to point to the particular satellite to get the non-local guide data was an 811 and 211 issue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a 211 issue. On the ViP-622 DVR and ViP-211 (or 411) you need the satellite that YOUR market locals are on and you need to subscribe to locals. You should then get EPG data regardless of where the satellite version of the out of DMA station is hosted.

There are a few locations with problems (you will always hear about problems more than successes) but you don't need the satellite that the out of DMA locals are on to get their EPG ...

For example, in my market my locals are on SD105 - I can pick up a station from a neighboring market that uses SD121. As long as my 105 feed is connected I get EPG for the out of market station. If I disconnect my 105 feed and do a switch check I lose ALL of my OTA EPG data. Reconnecting 105 and doing a switch check brings it back.

This is all becoming moot as all markets move to D500 anyways.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm getting a 90-92 strength signal on my 522 for transponder 4 in Charleston, SC.

That's not so hot for a spotbeam, is it?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's a little low, but it shouldn't really matter until you have a big storm. It also needs to be taken in context with the rest of the transponders on both CONUS and spotbeams for your area. If tp4 is NOT where your locals are at - I wouldn't worry about it - if it is - time to do some peaking of the dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not bad numbers. It depends on your setup. I got higher numbers on my Dish500 than I do on my SuperDish105 - the SuperDish was aimed to do the best job of getting the hardest of the three signals - 105.

Spotbeams are likely to be higher than other transponders if you are in the spot. As you reach the edge they will fall off to 'normal' levels and then off into oblivion.

As Scooper suggest, check other TPs on 110°. TP11 is a good one to look at on E* satellites. TP12 is turning spot at 110°.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

James Long said:


> This is all becoming moot as all markets move to D500 anyways.


Except for Providence, RI (hello 61.5).


----------



## shadalert (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in East Tennessee and just this past weekend I was getting Roanoke, VA, and Washington, D.C. locals with a strength of around 70 to 80. With the new TP changes on Tuesday morning TP 25 is dead. No signal strength at all. I read somewhere in this forum where Charlie reduced coverage of TP 25. 

Your response will be appreciated.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

shadalert said:


> I'm in East Tennessee and just this past weekend I was getting Roanoke, VA, and Washington, D.C. locals with a strength of around 70 to 80. With the new TP changes on Tuesday morning TP 25 is dead. No signal strength at all. I read somewhere in this forum where Charlie reduced coverage of TP 25.
> 
> Your response will be appreciated.


Your not posting about stealing programming would be even more appriciated. E* doesn't allow that and you know it. No hack talk..............


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

scooper said:


> It's a little low, but it shouldn't really matter until you have a big storm. It also needs to be taken in context with the rest of the transponders on both CONUS and spotbeams for your area. If tp4 is NOT where your locals are at - I wouldn't worry about it - if it is - time to do some peaking of the dish.


Yes, I think our locals are now on TP 4 - spotbeam 2. If I'm reading the update information correctly

TP 11 has a signal of around 105-110. 
TP 12 is 0 now.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> Not bad numbers. It depends on your setup. I got higher numbers on my Dish500 than I do on my SuperDish105 - the SuperDish was aimed to do the best job of getting the hardest of the three signals - 105.
> 
> Spotbeams are likely to be higher than other transponders if you are in the spot. As you reach the edge they will fall off to 'normal' levels and then off into oblivion.
> 
> As Scooper suggest, check other TPs on 110°. TP11 is a good one to look at on E* satellites. TP12 is turning spot at 110°.


I've been thinking about trying a D500 once all of this "dust" settles some more. I was also considering trying separate dishes for each orbital location. I've got good signals but thunderstorms are abundant here and really reek havoc on my wife's viewing pleasure.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Setting up for the upcoming Starz freebie: 

285 SHO-E MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed ENCOR

286 SHO-W MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed STARZ

287 SHOTO MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w and renamed STRZW

288 SHOCS MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed SEDGE

289 SHOEX MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed SCINE

290 renamed SCINW

291 TMC-E MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed SBLCK

292 TMCXE MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w and renamed SK&FM

293 SUND, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

294 FLIX, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

295 SHOHD, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

More preparation for EchoStar 10: 

8650 WSOC MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8653 WCCB MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8750 WTVD MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8753 WRAZ MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Sky Angel back in the EPG, but listed as Off Air. 

9706 SPRT ADDED TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9710 3ABN ADDED TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9715 EAGLE ADDED TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w


9949 TEST MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

ARY One World, QTV and MUZIK became available on the wings.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Did they shut down TP 18 yet?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No. About 4 channels still there.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the 4th or 5th week in row I have not seen any HD Locals uploaded...!

Does anyone know when that will start again..?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You probably won't see HD uplinked until they get all the SD stuff with E*10's shuffling squared away.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

socceteer said:


> This is the 4th or 5th week in row I have not seen any HD Locals uploaded...!
> 
> Does anyone know when that will start again..?


San Antonio is listed in the EchoStar 10 tentative startup schedule.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

JohnH said:


> San Antonio is listed in the EchoStar 10 tentative startup schedule.


Thanks...that is good to know...any word on the SF locals..?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Soon.. Q2 DishHD planned local market...

Was announced in Retailer Chat(s) couple times.. and mentioned here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54515&highlight=retailer+chat


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long (4-18-06) said:


> TP18 - 84 (not a spotbeam)
> TP20 - 80 (not a spotbeam)
> TP26 - 88 (not a spotbeam)


The readings are basically the same at the moment. These three transponders should be spots in the next couple of hours.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Probably around 2am ET you will see a quick drop in these transponders, as has been the time where the change has occured the last few nights. Then, if you are in one of these beams, expect a new signal to kick in within the hour...

Yay, something to stay up for tonigh... haha...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

26 may be kind of iffy tonight. It has ConUS content which would appear to have to go to 2, 6, 8 or 10 which still have numerous spots in use. We shall see.

EDIT: Tp 26 is happening. 18 is happening. 20 is happening.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Isn't there room on Tp22 or some other conus transponders barely full.

But yeah, if they didn't clear them earlier, maybe they aren't using it. There probably is a revivsed chart by now...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

and there goes the transponder... i got 2:02 est am


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. All three have flipped.

TP18 101 Spot 13 (Ft Wayne/Indy)
TP20 74 Spot 13 (Ft Wayne/Lansing) (Still listing as "Transponder" was off at 2:13)
TP26 97 Spot 13 (Detroit/Toledo)


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

and they are now on


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

18/20/26 SC beam lit up NoVa 53, now 40 no lock, expect will drop further

John, can you see these in Pa?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James, I already am hearing reports in an IRC Chat that in that Beam (T13, right?) TP12 decreased power levels as soon as the other beams went on. The guy is flipping out, he is going to do a 'move' right now even, haha...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

System channel count went down by about 10: 

257 SPRKY, REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

462 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

463 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

464 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

6217 WAPT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6218 WJTV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6219 WLBT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6220 WUFX MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6221 WDBD MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7173 WPXX MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8304 WATL MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8305 WUPA MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8307 WTBS MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8308 WUVG MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8309 WATC MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8310 WPBA MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9270 WAPT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9271 WJTV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9272 WLBT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9273 WUFX MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9274 WDBD MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9275 WRBJ MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9276 WMPN MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
 TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9308 WMAW MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9350 KATV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9351 KTHV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9352 KARK MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9353 KLRT MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9354 KWBF MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9355 KASN MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9356 KETS MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9357 KVTN MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9357 KVTN, KVTN REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9358 KYPX MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9358 KYPX, KYPX REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9359 KKAP MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9359 KKAP, KKAP REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9800 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9801 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

9983 ETC3, ETC3 REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 40


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also, what happened to all the conus stuff that was up at 110, where did it just move to?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

well that answers my question, right at the same moment too... haha


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TP 12 dropped from 96 to 80 at my location (12s13 for Grand Rapids/Flint/Detroit).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> 18/20/26 SC beam lit up NoVa 53, now 40 no lock, expect will drop further
> 
> John, can you see these in Pa?


All 3 are reading 0 here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> System channel count went down by about 10:
> CHANGE COUNT 40


Just the beginning. We should have 135+ changes tonight.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

_In Northern Indiana_
TP12(s13) was 96 now 79 on a 622 (84 on a 501)
TP18(s13) now 103 on a 622 (118-119 on a 501)
TP20(s13) now 76 on a 622 (82 on a 501)
(The 501 is reporting it as a spotbeam, the 622 is not.)
TP26(s13) now 98 on a 622 (114 on a 501)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

System channel count went down by another 15:

6208 WRTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6209 WTHR MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7165 WPTY MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7166 WREG MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7167 WMC MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7168 WHBQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7170 WLMT MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7171 WKNO MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 14 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7435 WPTA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7436 WANE MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7437 WISE MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7438 WFFT MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7441 WFWA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7442 WINM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7510 WLAJ MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7511 WLNS MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7512 WILX MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7513 WSYM MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7515 WHTV MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7516 WKAR MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7530 WJRT MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7531 WNEM MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7532 WEYI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7533 WSMH MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7615 WKPT MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7616 WJHL MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7617 WCYB MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7618 WEMT MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7619 WCYBD MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7620 WAPK MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7621 WSBN MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7622 WLFG MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7700 WJBF MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7701 WRDW MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7702 WAGT MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7703 WFXG MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7707 WEBA MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7760 WKDH MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7761 WCBI MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7762 WTVA MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7763 WLOV MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7766 WMAE MOVED FROM Tp 11 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 11 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7820 WTVG MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7821 WTOL MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7822 WNWO MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7823 WUPW MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7825 WGTE MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7826 WLMB MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7877 WPGA MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7878 WMAZ MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7879 WMGT MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7880 WGXA MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7881 WGNM MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8030 WXYZ MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8031 WWJ MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8032 WDIV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8033 WJBK MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8034 WDWB MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8035 WKBD MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8220 KGO MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8221 KPIX MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8222 KNTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8223 KTVU MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8224 KBWB MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8225 KBHK MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8226 KQED MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8227 KICU MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8450 WRTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8451 WISH MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8452 WTHR MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8453 WXIN MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8454 WTTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8455 WNDY MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8456 WFYI MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8457 WHMB MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8460 WDTI MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8462 WTIU MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8630 KXTV MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8631 KOVR MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8632 KCRA MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8633 KTXL MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8634 KQCA MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8635 KMAX MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8636 KVIE MOVED FROM Tp 8 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8638 KUVS MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8638 KUVS, KUVS REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8640 KTFK MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8640 KTFK, KTFK REMOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8642 KSPX MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8642 KSPX, KSPX REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8650 WSOC MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8651 WBTV MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8652 WCNC MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8653 WCCB MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8654 WWWB MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8655 WJZY MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8656 WTVI MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8657 WAXN MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8661 WNSC MOVED FROM Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9808 XKGO, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9809 XKPIX, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9810 XKNTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9811 XKTVU, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9828 XWRTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9829 XWISH, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9830 XWTHR, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9831 XWXIN, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9836 XWSOC, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9839 XWCCB, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9845 XWNEM, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9846 XWEYI, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

CHANGE COUNT 111


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

May they all remain working in the morning. 

Have fun Tony!


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Moves expected = 135
Moved occurred = 40 – 10 + 111 – 15 = 126

Moved but not scheduled:
9308 WMAW, mirror 9276 WMPN Mississippi Public TV

Scheduled but not moved:
9080-3,9085-6 Chico-Redding, CA, 6 channels
8300-3 Atlanta distants, 4 channels

126 – 1 + 10 = 135

------------------

4-20 0415 NoVA:
01 113 ConUS
03 124 ConUS
04 0
12 85 spot
16 124 ConUS
18 42 no lock
20 43 no lock
23 98 spot
25 88 LOCAL spot
26 40 no lock
31 119 ConUS

I think tp 16 may have moved to E6, based on SatGuys report from PR.


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

Seems like it would have been more sensable for Nashville and Memphis to have been moved to the same spot that Knoxville went to since it covers the whole state of Tennessee or moved to the same spot as Tri Cities locals went to. :nono2:


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> May they all remain working in the morning.
> 
> Have fun Tony!


Fort Wayne-At both the high channel numbers and the actual I have 2 of WINM and WFFT and WFWA and NO WANE,WPTA or WISE.Now what?!


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Tr # 16 definitely did got to E6 odly even thought its going out of service. I am on the fringe too and I can tell you it has an E6 power level big time from where I am. They must want to keep E8 at a decent power level for now during the moves and not push it too much. Oh well, E6 will be done soon... for me, good ridance to it!  Can someone please tell me where the conus stuff from 18,20 and 26 went though please?

-Doggfather


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7438 WFFT MOVED FROM Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7441 WFWA MOVED FROM Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

7442 WINM MOVED FROM Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

joblo said:


> Scheduled but not moved:
> ...
> 8300-3 Atlanta distants, 4 channels


along with 8306 Atlanta WGTV, though I would be surprised to see it put on a spotbeam, since they use the GPB flagship to beam statewide, saving the trouble of a dozen other local transmitters.

I wonder if the big 4 not moving shows them reconsidering removing Atlanta DNS.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Wouldnt that be nice...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

7438,41,42 were scheduled for t18s13 rather than t20s13
8306 wasn’t on the schedule at all

18/20/26s6 SC have gradually risen since early am,
back up to about 48-50, NoVA, 1000 EDT


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So why would they place them there and then pull them off...

Mistake?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Report of a problem with them in this thread.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 7438 WFFT MOVED FROM Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
> 
> 7441 WFWA MOVED FROM Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


This has fixed the issue where they had these three showing up at their channel spots and at the channel spots for the other three Fort Wayne channels.Now, all is right with the world.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey JL, do you have pretty pdf's for the new spot TP's (18, 20, 26) ?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

John W said:


> This has fixed the issue where they had these three showing up at their channel spots and at the channel spots for the other three Fort Wayne channels.Now, all is right with the world.


Curious about this: were the same channel call letters showing up in both places as well or was it just the content that was duplicated?

The schedule had ABC/CBS/NBC moving to tp20 and the other 3 going to tp18. John's EPG report showed the reverse, so possibly the EPG table was loaded backwards from the actual uplinks, but how this would manifest in the duplication you saw is not immediately clear to me.

Re Atlanta distants: E planned to replace those with NY distants, but legal dept. might have nixed that per SHVERA grandfathering restrictions.

Edit: Atlanta PBS 8306 WGTV was already on the Carolina spot at 119


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Re Atlanta distants: E planned to replace those with NY distants, but legal dept. might have nixed that per SHVERA grandfathering restrictions.


You can continue to receive affiliate(s) of the particular network. It does not say which stations.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> You can continue to receive affiliate(s) of the particular network. It does not say which stations.


Well, I suppose it depends how you read it. The way I read it, subs in areas where LiL of the same net is available, are only eligible to receive the particular signals they were already receiving at the time of enactment or the start of LiL availability, whichever is later.

Of course, interpretation of satellite home viewer law is not an exact science, as E* has repeatedly demonstrated.


----------



## I'm Kurt (Feb 12, 2006)

Doggfather said:


> Tr # 16 definitely did got to E6 odly even thought its going out of service. I am on the fringe too and I can tell you it has an E6 power level big time from where I am. They must want to keep E8 at a decent power level for now during the moves and not push it too much. Oh well, E6 will be done soon... for me, good ridance to it!  Can someone please tell me where the conus stuff from 18,20 and 26 went though please?
> 
> -Doggfather


John, it's truth?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

julesism said:


> Hey JL, do you have pretty pdf's for the new spot TP's (18, 20, 26) ?


Not yet. Each TP pdf takes several hours to make. I'm considering going a different direction. (It is so easy for E* to bump channels between TPs that the PDFs may not stay accurate for long.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Of course, interpretation of satellite home viewer law is not an exact science, as E* has repeatedly demonstrated.


One point that customers repeatedly get wrong is assuming that there is a RIGHT to get distant stations. E* has limited rights to offer such stations but is in no way required to make such a service offering to anyone. So if you are applying the law to reception of distants, you should append the statement "if a satellite provider _wishes to offer_ distant stations to a particular customer" before all of the limits on to whom the provider CAN offer distants.

The law may give E* the right to offer the stations, but imposes no requirement to do so.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't find the post, perhaps it was missed, but E-6 is heading for a parking orbit at 110.4° to be used as an "in orbit spare" ... so very soon there won't be a question as to which satellite is feeding the signals at 110° (ConUS from E8 and spots from E8 and E10 as appropriate).By this application, EchoStar Satellite Operating Corporation ("EchoStar") respectfully requests a special temporary authority ("STA") to move EchoStar 6 to 110.4° W.L., where EchoStar will store the satellite as an in-orbit spare for 180 days starting on or about April 4, 2006.​


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

joblo said:


> Curious about this: were the same channel call letters showing up in both places as well or was it just the content that was duplicated?
> 
> The schedule had ABC/CBS/NBC moving to tp20 and the other 3 going to tp18. John's EPG report showed the reverse, so possibly the EPG table was loaded backwards from the actual uplinks, but how this would manifest in the duplication you saw is not immediately clear to me.
> 
> ...


Just the content was duplicated.


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

Today the Cleveland locals are showing up on transponder 1 instead of 2 at 110. At least that is what showed up on my model 625 when I checked the signal streangth from that channel. Why? Have they already moved to E*10? I didn't think that that would happen until 5/4 I don't have WQHS and WNEO showing in my guide yet.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are no locals on Transponder 1 at 110.


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a 625 when I tune to one of the locals, then select menu and go to point dish the signal meter is looking at tp 1 at 110. It acknowledges that it is a spotbeam. Previously it reflected tp 2.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Stephen J said:


> I have a 625 when I tune to one of the locals, then select menu and go to point dish the signal meter is looking at tp 1 at 110. It acknowledges that it is a spotbeam. Previously it reflected tp 2.


Please post a complete set of readings for all tps at 110 so we can analyze further. Thanks.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony .. fix this small boo-boo on chart:

"Starz Cinema (West) SAP SCINW 290 110" 

You don't have tp # indicated for this one...

the tp # should be the same as was before on ch 290 .. it should be tp 11

It never changed.. just the EPG name was changed for channel and that is why John's program never mentioned the tp change... and that is why he simply indicated for this one:

"290 renamed SCINW"

SCINW at 290 is a mirror of course of:
"Starz Cinema (West) SAP SCINW 354 11 110" .. (that is on tp 11 btw)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony.. - another small boo-boo at chart:

according to John those 4 channels (below) moved to 20s13 (NOT to 12s13 as you have on chart) unlike the rest of channels from this market that were moved previously.. (those WERE moved to 12s13 .. so you have them correctly on chart then) .. 

John said:

"7530 WJRT MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7531 WNEM MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7532 WEYI MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7533 WSMH MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w"


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have an observation I thought I would toss out to see if I got a response. On the EKB Dish Channel Chart, the Columbia locals have a notation that "Sched. move to 110° 5/5/06," however I have not read any information anywhere else regarding the move, which spot they will be on, etc. Does anyone have more information about this move?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony... another one i think...

you have it like this:
WJBF TV 6 (ABC) WJBF 7700 20s6 110
WRDW TV 12 (CBS) WRDW 7701 20s6 110 
WAGT TV 26 (NBC) WAGT 7702 20s6 110 
WFXG TV 54 (Fox) WFXG 7703 20s6 110 
WCES TV 20 (PBS/GPT) Wrens WCES 7706 7s14 119 
WEBA TV 14 (PBS- SCETV) Allendale, SC WEBA 7707 20s6 110

You have all of them at 110 at tp 20s6 (all 5 of them)

But according to John's report - only 2 of them went to 20s6 .. .. other 3 however went to 26s6:

"7700 WJBF MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7701 WRDW MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7702 WAGT MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7703 WFXG MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7707 WEBA MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 6 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w"


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

jc17981 said:


> I have an observation I thought I would toss out to see if I got a response. On the EKB Dish Channel Chart, the Columbia locals have a notation that "Sched. move to 110° 5/5/06," however I have not read any information anywhere else regarding the move, which spot they will be on, etc. Does anyone have more information about this move?


Was mentioned at last Retailer Chat for sure...

Check out this thread (post #96 in it).. i am pretty sure it mentions Columbia there as 5/5/06 110's move:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56242&page=4&highlight=retailer+chat


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here are the maps of the latest three sets of spots to be turned on, including planned future markets in those spots. TPs 12, 20 and 26. (Check last week's uplink thread for TPs 4, 12, 23 and 25.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony .. another boo-boo 

KGO TV 7 (ABC) KGO 8220 26s43 110° E*10 
KPIX TV 5 (CBS) KPIX 8221 26s13 110° E*10 
KNTV TV 11 (NBC) KNTV 8222 26s13 110° E*10 
KTVU TV 2 (Fox) KTVU 8223 26s13 110° E*10 
KBWB TV 20 (WB to be Independent) KBWB 8224 26s13 110° E*10 
KBHK TV 44 (UPN to be CW) KBHK 8225 26s13 110° E*10 
KQED TV 9 (PBS) KQED 8226 26s13 110° E*10 
KICU TV 36 (Ind) San Jose KICU 8227 26s13 110° E*10 

all those moved to 26s43 .. but at your chart (shown above) - you have only one of those at 26s43.. the rest you have at 26s13


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony .. another one:

"KTNC TV 42 (Azteca) Concord KTNC 8641 20s43 110° E*10 Local - Sacramento (Mirror 8231)"

This one is wrong (20s43 is wrong for this one) .. i think maybe it has something to do with it being a mirror of 8231

John never mentioned it as moved to 20s43 neither.. in his report the entries bypass ch 8641 (they go from 8640 to 8642) :

"8640 KTFK MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8640 KTFK, KTFK REMOVED FROM Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8642 KSPX MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8642 KSPX, KSPX REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w"

....
therefore 8641 .. for now, should remain at old tp(s) ..at both 148 and 129 locations.. like this:

KTNC TV 42 (Azteca) Concord KTNC 8641 27 148
KTNC TV 42 (Azteca) Concord KTNC 8641 21 129


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

jc17981 said:


> On the EKB Dish Channel Chart, the Columbia locals have a notation that "Sched. move to 110° 5/5/06," however I have not read any information anywhere else regarding the move, which spot they will be on, etc. Does anyone have more information about this move?


The chart notation is erroneously specific. The retailer schedule lists planned moves to Dish500, not necessarily to E10 or 110.

The E10 schedule does not list Columbia at all. That doesn't necessarily mean Columbia won't be moved there, anyway, but it could also be moved to 119 nlt May 5.


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Was mentioned at last Retailer Chat for sure...
> 
> Check out this thread (post #96 in it).. i am pretty sure it mentions Columbia there as 5/5/06 110's move:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56242&page=4&highlight=retailer+chat


It does...I completely missed that thread. Thanks!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Not a problem - Not a biggie... - Not hard to do so, lol  

(.. not hard to miss something somewhere .. speaking in general)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman,

I'll take care of these issues as soon as time allows. Thanks for the corrections.

Joblo, a notation that "fell off" the end of the changes at the top of the chart. On 4/6 I posted the folowing:

"PLEASE NOTE THE WORD "SCHEDULED". Schedules change, are updated or revised on a daily basis. This is not a "promise". It is a work schedule. Do not expect every city on the list to be moved at 12:00:01am on the date mentioned!"

See ya
Tony


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

tony, on the 110 chart, you still have ppv guide included, it was moved to 119. The overall chart is correct.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Tony,

Erroneous wrt slot, not date.

Correct notation would be "Sched. move to 110 *or 119* [insert date]"


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

151 TEST is FTA Clear again. No EPG entry.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

gahhh.

lmao....


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

it must have been a late April Fools joke...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is/was another "TEST" channel in the system. Channel 9949 just changed name to TST. It is encrypted. No EPG entry for it either. Are we having fun, yet?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks to all for the corrections to the chart. I think I got them all cleared up with the exception of the "move" date issue.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Someday we'll have to renumber E8's remaining spotbeams to match the FCC data (if you like).


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yep can you make circles with the correct numbers for E8, because the old one is wrong


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Something like this?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> There is/was another "TEST" channel in the system. Channel 9949 just changed name to TST. It is encrypted. No EPG entry for it either. Are we having fun, yet?


Unfortunatly "we are" NOT home "to have fun"... 

9949 however was known to be:

Test Channel (Currently Showing Pentagon Ch.) TEST 9949 11 119

Wonder what's up with that then...

--
P.S. Dish logo looks good though .. on attachment for ch 151 :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't believe this channel is showing the Pentagon Channel. Last report I got was that it is "Sparky" and engineering channel.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Someday we'll have to renumber E8's remaining spotbeams to match the FCC data (if you like).


That would require renaming all 24 Tps which have been used for spotbeams.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> I don't believe this channel is showing the Pentagon Channel. Last report I got was that it is "Sparky" and engineering channel.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Not even sure.. Lately i almost had no time to hunt for those reports...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> That would require renaming all 24 Tps which have been used for spotbeams.


The issue (and it is not a biggie) is that the spot beam numbers in the FCC/ITU records do not match the ones we commonly have used (including on TNGTony's charts). I believe there are even a few errors as to what spot a beam is actually on. (eg: Spots 6 and 7 are practically identical except for transponders. The old spot beam map had Spot 14 shadowing Spot 13 where Spot 1 really is. Spot 14 is AK, Spot "26" is really Spot 10.)

The good news is that of the 25 beams possible on E8, the five on TP4 have been taken out of use (including 4s15 that was apparently never used in Hawaii) as well as the three on spot 4 (2s4, 8s4 and 10s4) - so we only have 17 left to deal with.

*TID = Spot*
242 = 2s10
246 = 6s5
248 = 8s13
250 = 10s13
252 = 2s6
256 = 6s12
258 = 8s6
260 = 10s6
266 = 6s1
272 = 2s2
276 = 6s2
278 = 8s14
280 = 10s3
282 = 2s8
286 = 6s10
288 = 8s7
290 = 10s7
_Discontinued_
244 = 4s5
254 = 4s9
264 = 4s15
274 = 4s15
284 = 4s16
262 = 2s4
268 = 8s4
270 = 10s4

As I said, no biggie - but with all the other updates and moves it would be a time to fit this in.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually all would have to be dealt with and it needs to be a coordinated effort. The transponders still exist and are in my update database for the EKB.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW: All 3 PAKTV changed to PTV in the last couple of hours.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

According to an E-mail I got, this was accompanied by a changed from Prime TV Pakistan to Prime TV Global.


> As of 2AM CST on Saturday April 22, channel 616 which was "Prime TV" was taken off the air and replaced by "PTV Global", however this is a highly controversial change and there is pending litigation behind possible breach of contract by PTV in Pakistan and Echostar with highly charged emotions with loyal Prime TV subscribers, so this is one to look out for to see what happens.
> 
> If you really want to know what the hoopla is about, you can read all about it at their site.. i believe its www.ptvprimeusa.tv


See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Tony .. maybe for now at chart "Prime TV" name / description should be changed to this new "PTV Global" to reflect it's content, etc


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Tony.. it's reportedly has this kind of logo .. with Global underneath of it.. as in those links:
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/PTV-1.html
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/PTV-2.html
http://www.ptv.com.pk/
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/PTV-Bolan.html (instead of Bolan in this logo.. - there is Global there in Dish's channel)
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/PTV-National.html (instead of National in this logo.. - there is Global there in Dish's channel)
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/PTV-World-News.html (instead of World in this logo.. - there is Global there in Dish's channel)

some of those above logos are here too:
http://ptv.com.pk/webptv/ptvfamily.asp


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> There is/was another "TEST" channel in the system. Channel 9949 just changed name to TST. It is encrypted. No EPG entry for it either. Are we having fun, yet?


Reportedly - no content on this one


----------



## pinda (Apr 22, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me how will these spotbeams affect us folks south of the US, caribbean to be exact where it pertains to the local channels from DN. I am pointed at 110 Echo 6,8. I am now only able to receive channels from puerto rico.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pinda said:


> I am pointed at 110 Echo 6,8. I am now only able to receive channels from puerto rico.


That's how it affects you.

E6 is being removed from service. All the ConUS stuff at 110° will be served by E8 which has a tighter pattern - focused on reaching ConUS not elsewhere. E10 is adding more than 100 spotbeam transponders to serve locations within the US and eventually PR and Cuba (if ever permitted in Cuba).


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> E10 is adding more than 100 spotbeam transponders to serve locations within the US and eventually PR and Cuba (if ever permitted in Cuba).


You mean once Castro dies and the USA decides its time to invade Cuba... maybe because of the Missile Crisis or maybe they just have Weapons of Mass Destruction...

Then they can offer service there...

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Once the US lifts the Embargo, the invation of Cuba won't be from the military. 

Losts of corporations are salivating over that market.

Anyway, to get things back on topic, this is old news by now, but I will post it:

As of 2:35, OLN programming is now on Dish on channel 151! It is FTA to MPEG2 receivers and not available to Dish Receivers at this time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i am sure glad the columbus blue jackets are not in the playoffs or i would be missing my favorite hockey team. oh by the way tony i heard about the cyclones are coming back to cinci.

Angela


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it. The Clones were very popular, when they were at the Gardens. When they moved to Riverfront (USBank Arena) they lost the college crowd and priced themseves out. This along with the Duck minor league franchise here (which also left last year) left us with no hockey! I love hockey, but only live and only the minors. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## pinda (Apr 22, 2006)

From what is being said here am I correct when I assume that all locals will now be spotbeamed????? Are there no locals except ABC and WB in the Puerto Rico spotbeam?????


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Once the US lifts the Embargo, the invation of Cuba won't be from the military.
> 
> Losts of corporations are salivating over that market.
> 
> ...


Cuba isn't what it used to be. after 40 years of Communist rule the soil that was Cuba's prized possession has been over utilized to the point it has become practically sterile. Cuba is gonna take BILLIONS of dollars to get back to the beautiful country they once were.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> The good news is that of the 25 beams possible on E8, the five on TP4 have been taken out of use


Are we sure about that? Colorado was not scheduled to move until May 5. Has it been moved?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

pinda said:


> From what is being said here am I correct when I assume that all locals will now be spotbeamed????? Are there no locals except ABC and WB in the Puerto Rico spotbeam?????


Take a look at the channel chart. All the transponders are listed there. Whenever you see an "S" as part of the number, that means the channel is on a spot beam.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Are we sure about that? Colorado was not scheduled to move until May 5. Has it been moved?


I was looking ahead based on all the scheduled moves.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> According to an E-mail I got, this was accompanied by a changed from Prime TV Pakistan to Prime TV Global.
> 
> 
> 
> > As of 2AM CST on Saturday April 22, channel 616 which was "Prime TV" was taken off the air and replaced by "PTV Global", however this is a highly controversial change and there is pending litigation behind possible breach of contract by PTV in Pakistan and Echostar with highly charged emotions with loyal Prime TV subscribers, so this is one to look out for to see what happens.


Looks like PTV eliminated the middleman and the middle man is angry. The programming content is not changing ... so I don't think "highly charged emotions with loyal Prime TV subscribers" just refers to the angry middle man. Anyway I guess this is OT.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> I was looking ahead based on all the scheduled moves.


Colorado Spot still active:

254,8205
254,8206
254,8215
254,9065
254,9066
254,9067
254,9068
254,9071
254,9072
254,14610


----------

